# To Aru Majutsu no Index



## Lupin (Jul 30, 2010)

To Aru Majutsu No Index​
Author: Kamachi Kazuma
Artist: Kogino Chuuya




The story is set in a world where supernatural powers exist through science, and magic exists through religion.
In the story, Tōma Kamijo is an ordinary high school boy with terrible academic scores and a power called Imagine Breaker. Imagine Breaker can defeat any other power, but it also undermines Kamijo's own good luck. His Imagine Breaker's immense strength is literally immeasurable, so hapless Kamijo is listed at the supernatural level of 0. He happens to meet a girl in white hanging off his window balcony. The girl says she is being chased by sorcerers, and Kamijō learns that the girl is a Church of England nun whose memories have been forcibly replaced by Index- Librorum-Prohibitorum - the 103,000 forbidden texts of the Church.​

*Genre*: Anime, fantasy, shounen, supernatural
*Status*: Ongoing - Irregular


Read Here : 286 Scanalated


*Spoiler*: _Side Story_ 





To Aru Kagaku no Railgun​
Author: Kamachi Kazuma
Artist: Fuyukawa Motoi



‘University City.’ 2.3 million inhabitants.
80% of the students are active in the ‘Brain Development Program’ and out of those only 7 are Level 5s.
Meet the civilian protagonist Mikoto and her friend Kuroko, maintainers of peace and order at the University district, as members of the 'Judgment'.​

*Genre*: Action, Anime, Comedy, Ecchi, Fantasy, Seinen, Supernatural
*Status*: Ongoing - Irregular

Read Here : 286 Scanalated




Review: 286 Scanalated


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2010)

Might as well make a Railgun thread since we're gonna be discussing manga outside of the anime thread.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2010)

Railgun manga is more popular than the Index one on NF lol


----------



## Lupin (Jul 30, 2010)

Index doesn't have much of a storyline. Railgun doesn't either, but the action is simply awesome. There are some worthy scenes in Index though. It's worth a read.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2010)

Index has a great storyline lol.

I'll just wait for Suzuku, ~Greed~, and Xellos to show up


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm surprised this thread hadn't been made yet... I far prefer misaka as a lead character than touma, and I think the character dynamic among misaka's friends are more fun to see than touma's and the nun girl. I started with railgun and didn't know it was the side story until after I caught up


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2010)

Don´t dare anyone to blame Touma  thought Misaka is awesome as well


----------



## TadloS (Jul 30, 2010)

kijogigo said:


> I'm surprised this thread hadn't been made yet... I far prefer misaka as a lead character than touma, and I think the character dynamic among misaka's friends are more fun to see than touma's and the nun girl. I started with railgun and didn't know it was the side story until after I caught up



One of the reason why Index/Railgun manga thread hadn't been made yet because people were discussing this on anime Index/Railgun thread.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jul 30, 2010)

TadloS said:


> One of the reason why Index/Railgun manga thread hadn't been made yet because people were discussing this on anime Index/Railgun thread.



Oh, I see. I don't really frequent the anime section much, but the manga came first right? I'm guessing the anime made it popular or something.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 30, 2010)

It's just my opinion, but I don't think people should read this unless they have watched the index anime. The manga skips a lot of material, but it covers what arcs the anime left out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a question, the one which has been animated is the novel right? not the manga at all, I mean in the manga Himegami hasn´t appeared yet at least in th 33 chs I´ve found until now


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2010)

^That's correct, but both have left out different things from the novel, similar to Baccano!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2010)

I see I see


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2010)

Chrøme said:


> *Index doesn't have much of a storyline.* Railgun doesn't either, but the action is simply awesome. There are some worthy scenes in Index though. It's worth a read.


......... 

Also, go here for novel spoilers gais.

here


----------



## TadloS (Aug 9, 2010)

New railgun chapter is out!

this


----------



## Lupin (Aug 10, 2010)

It's out on mangafox if you guys are too lazy to download. ..


----------



## TadloS (Aug 10, 2010)

Kinda short chapter this time. Only 25 pages. :/


----------



## Xelloss (Aug 10, 2010)

What do you spec, yes touma is not really a good protagonist (personally I hate 90% of the protagonist out there), but accelerator is so interesting.

And the plot and story is really deep, by the way Fukiyose, Ursula, Laura >>> Misaka


----------



## Kenju (Aug 18, 2010)

I loled when Touma forgot to untie Index . Though when he imagined Accelerator as girl, that kinda creeped me out.



Xelloss said:


> yes touma is not really a good protagonist


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2010)

^There is so much genderbent Accelerator fanart out there I've been completely desensitized.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah I've been seeing those around aswell  Now I've figured out where they were coming from


----------



## ZyX (Aug 18, 2010)

Why did you untie her Touma? 

Lol at Accelerator in a girl uniform.

"...blond-haired sweetheart?"   ...What?

The changing clothes scene was better in the manga than in the anime though, if just for the delicious Index ass.

Kuroko better watch out.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Chapters 34-35 out on mangafox.



What the hell.... Why are they mixing arcs?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> What the hell.... Why are they mixing arcs?



Same thing I said in the anime thread lol.  I'm guessing they don't want to be too far behind.  It was hinted when they skipped the 2nd novel.


----------



## Xelloss (Aug 19, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> What the hell.... Why are they mixing arcs?



What do  mean by mixing arcs, thats the way it was, when Amani was trying to go our academy city was blocked because someone enter the city (shery).


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 19, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> What do  mean by mixing arcs, thats the way it was, when Amani was trying to go our academy city was blocked because someone enter the city (shery).



Well they may not be combining arcs, but they freaking skipped Aisa's whole arc. Or maybe they are going to cover that later.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2010)

According to 2chan it was skipped because it was boring.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> According to 2chan it was skipped because it was boring.



I know it was. It had some plot holes as well. But it still shouldn't be skipped, because it becomes kind of important later in the story.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2010)

It had plotholes?  And why is it important later?  Answer this in the novel thread if you need to.


----------



## Xelloss (Aug 19, 2010)

Sadly Aisa is a forgetable character in more than 1 way.

And Aureolus is only important for 2 things, he also destroy the gregorian chant and he is the only sealer.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 20, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Sadly Aisa is a forgetable character in more than 1 way.
> 
> And Aureolus is only important for 2 things, he also destroy the gregorian chant and he is the only sealer.



No, Aisa was important after that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



a major event in volume 10(I think) centered around her.




@Mider

Basically, the plot holes were that Psychics were using magic without exploding after the first or second try, and a few other things that I don't really remember.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 20, 2010)

Ugh. No wonder I thought I was missing some pages or something. Oh well, I liked the short Misaka appearance though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 20, 2010)

I liked the chapters Accelerator like a girl? just too funny

But I would have liked them to know Himegami the same way as the novel


----------



## Xelloss (Aug 20, 2010)

I am bored to the end of earth... I need a rpg at least.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 31, 2010)

*Ch. 34* for To Aru Kagaku Railgun is out on mangafox. Don't really see a need for a new thread for Railgun. 

I love the expressions Misaka had. It really made her seem desperate.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

We need a new Railgun thread.

Also, finally they crossover!  Have been waiting for this chapter.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 31, 2010)

Mider T said:


> We need a new Railgun thread.
> 
> Also, finally they crossover!  Have been waiting for this chapter.



Yes I've been waiting for it aswell. 

I was waiting for Kami-yan to show up! Though I also can't wait for after Touma and Accelerator's showdown since Touma passed out right after that and we don't know what happened.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 31, 2010)

The artist has really improved the art for this chapter. Just one more chapter until Touma vs. Accel :3


----------



## Lupin (Sep 24, 2010)

This is an Index thread after all.

Finally some Kuroko action. 

'Japanese fool, do you speak it?'


----------



## Lupin (Nov 2, 2010)

Great art as usual.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 12, 2010)

Manga is getting better, so is the pace and the art. Hopefully this manga version can do just as good as Railgun.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 1, 2011)

Chap. 40 online scan


ATTOUMA


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm actually surprised the manga has finished the first season, usually manga adaptations of anime of light novels don't got that far.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 1, 2011)

Ice said:


> ATTOUMA



Dat Badass Touma


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2011)

Damn, That really looked so badass


----------



## ZyX (Jan 2, 2011)

Index has enough popularity in it and with the subtle differences that the manga has over the anime (which has it's own differences) to the novel, that interest sparks sales.  At least that's what I think.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 2, 2011)

So I see Chapter 41 is out too
And from that chapter I have to say again:
*DAT TOUMA* 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Just shut the fuck up 




Really though, in my opinion that was done better than the anime version.I hope to see more of this

Hopefully it goes into the Angel Fall Arc and Deep Blood Arc at some point.


----------



## ZyX (Jan 2, 2011)

So when can we expect to see T-shirts in print showing Touma "promoting" "gender equality"? 



Also, nice to see Index showing off her body again, even if that wasn't her original intention.

Accept your feelings, Biribiri. 

Anyway, time for Index to show her spell counter skills next chapter.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 29, 2011)

Railgun 38 is out

Admit it. Every Index chapter is a :dattouma chapter


----------



## Lupin (Feb 14, 2011)

Index 42 is out          .


----------



## Kenju (Feb 14, 2011)

Well actually from what Overload scans said, that's actually chapter 43. They made a mistake and thought it was Chapter 42. So their trying to find scans of the real Chapter 42


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 28, 2011)

Uhmm Railgun 39 is out?
Link removed


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2013)

What is that?


----------



## rajin (May 11, 2013)

*To Aru Majutsu no Kinsho Mokuroku 69 Raw *
*Bleach-ch213-14.jpg"]castrated *​


----------



## General Mael Radec (May 15, 2013)

To aru majutsu no index NT7 is also out. Im up to where Misaki shows up.


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

This thread seems underused.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 7, 2013)

No point in using it right now really.


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2013)

what about the railgun manga?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 7, 2013)

That should really have its own thread. We usually just use the anime thread as a double for manga discussion....

I guess I'll make what should have been made 4 years ago.


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

Got Railgun Volume 8 in the mail. All is good.


----------



## OS (Sep 14, 2013)

I feel bad for the mangaka for the index manga. It's so far behind the novels and it's in the boring parts to boot.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I feel bad for the mangaka for the index manga. It's so far behind the novels and it's in the boring parts to boot.



You could argue the same for the anime.  But this is common for series adapted from Light Novels.  Usually they're turned into anime and right after the manga adaptation comes out.


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (Oct 15, 2013)

*fapping intensifies*


----------



## rajin (Nov 12, 2013)

*To Aru Majutsu no Kinsho Mokuroku 75 Raw*

*this.*


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 12, 2013)

Index is cute on that cover. :33


----------

